# New Revisionist Translation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2004)

There's a new translation for folks to choose from in this "great" theological era in which we live.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/books/11/18/arts.bible.translation.reut/index.html


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh boy - another paraphrase translation! Man, we really need...oh wait, how many do we already have again?


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There's a new translation for folks to choose from in this "great" theological era in which we live.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/books/11/18/arts.bible.translation.reut/index.html



Maybe there is hope for CNN yet. They put this news under "Showbiz."


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 18, 2004)

Things just won't be right until every denomination has their own Bible translation.


----------

